# Jet boat pictures



## andrewt

Heres a thread for all the jet pictures


----------



## bulldog

I'll go ahead and post the best looking jet boat on here. :---)


----------



## moelkhuntr

17/52 Xterminator, 60/40 E-TEC Mine and my sons fishing boat. Since these pictures we have added a Kenwood Stereo and Infinity Speakers. Just something to lulaby the fish to sleep with.


----------



## Scottinva

Here's a pic of my boat.


----------



## fender66

Great idea! I'll play along. Here's mine.


----------



## semojetman

Love that 225 Promax. Big Mercs rule.

Heres my boat

1648 Alumaweld with 90hp Yamaha jet


----------



## moelkhuntr

fender66, that is one very fine jet boat. Nothing but cool.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Here are a few shots of our Alumacraft MV1756RR


----------



## semojetman

S&M fish:

that is a nice boat, love the double ribs down the side, nice and deep.


----------



## turne032

i wanna play!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_gKcOVZTe0


----------



## turne032

p.s. Big Mercs Drool!!! :LOL2:


----------



## fender66

Thanks guys. I have it weighted down pretty much with gear right now. I'm not really running real skinny, but I can if I want. I'm having too much fun fishing tournaments and I need/want all my gear with me for now. Run WOT with 2 deadbeats and all my gear right around 50 mph on GPS.


----------



## Seth

I need to get some updated pics of my boat, but I have a picture of mine in my signature space. Here's a video I made goofing around the first time I had the boat out on the water. :wink: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-tOa01Ur7Y


----------



## fender66

Seth said:


> I need to get some updated pics of my boat, but I have a picture of mine in my signature space. Here's a video I made goofing around the first time I had the boat out on the water. :wink:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-tOa01Ur7Y



What have we told you about scaring cows with your jet tail! Go to your room and think about what you've been told!

:mrgreen:


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

semojetman said:


> S&M fish:
> 
> that is a nice boat, love the double ribs down the side, nice and deep.




You gotta see it in person to really appreciate it.Some time tis sumer,I gotta get down there or you come up here.We'll do the Big or the Meramec up here.


----------



## semojetman

sounds great man.

Looking forward to getting together with tinboat guys this summer and learn some other rivers.

Put a hitch on my new truck today and I'm gonna pull my boat to work tommorow just for the hell of it. Conversation piece for all the guys, we'll be wanting to shut the shop down and go fishing.


----------



## minicuda

:LOL22: cow bath!


Seth said:


> I need to get some updated pics of my boat, but I have a picture of mine in my signature space. Here's a video I made goofing around the first time I had the boat out on the water. :wink:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-tOa01Ur7Y


----------



## Smells Fishy

just up graded to this a few days ago.... G3 golden eagle 165 with 60/40 jet


----------



## Jim

nice boat man! Good luck with it!


----------



## semojetman

Anyone know of a website or a SEMO local store where I can get red boat carpet????????


----------



## fender66

Sweet boat Smelly Fish......you're gonna love that more every day....and welcome to TinBoats.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

semojetman said:


> Anyone know of a website or a SEMO local store where I can get red boat carpet????????




Semo, I found this in the BPS Premium Fishing Tackle catalog.

https://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_5213_999050523_225000000_225003000?cmCat=CROSSSELL_THUMBNAIL


----------



## RPjet

Smells Fishy said:


> just up graded to this a few days ago.... G3 golden eagle 165 with 60/40 jet




Hey.......where's my "finders fee"?

Dave


----------



## RivrLivn

Well I'm a crazy MO guy that went to Oregon to get his jet boat.
I love this thing, can run shallow (been on plane through 4" and slid across less  ), got heat/defrost for winter trips, and I still feel comfortable on the mighty MO for catfishin.


----------



## fender66

RivrLivn said:


> Well I'm a crazy MO guy that went to Oregon to get his jet boat.
> I love this thing, can run shallow (been on plane through 4" and slid across less  ), got heat/defrost for winter trips, and I still feel comfortable on the mighty MO for catfishin.



Beautiful rig.....tell us more about it. Length, width, power.....

Also, it would be nice if you filled out your location in your profile. I'd have never known you were from the great state of Missouri if you hadn't said so. :mrgreen:


----------



## bulldog

fender66 said:


> RivrLivn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'm a crazy MO guy that went to Oregon to get his jet boat.
> I love this thing, can run shallow (been on plane through 4" and slid across less  ), got heat/defrost for winter trips, and I still feel comfortable on the mighty MO for catfishin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful rig.....tell us more about it. Length, width, power.....
> 
> Also, it would be nice if you filled out your location in your profile. I'd have never known you were from the great state of Missouri if you hadn't said so. :mrgreen:
Click to expand...


+2 I absolutely LOVE those boats. I could watch the videos on Youtube for hours. They can go through some hairy stuff!!


----------



## RivrLivn

Thanks for the comments.
The boat is a 21' North River Commander. It has a 72" bottom 1/4" thick. 8' beam, 12 degree bottom with a Hamilton hj212 jet pump powered by a 5.7l fuel injected closed-loop cooled SBC. Got a 70 gal fuel cell, so I can take long runs. These boats, with this pump, are not the speed demons like the Gators and Shoal Runners. My top speed is about 45mph.


----------



## fender66

IMHO it doesn't have to be fast. I can go fast, or go fish....I'd much rather go fish. :mrgreen:


----------



## bulldog

RivrLivn said:


> Thanks for the comments.
> The boat is a 21' North River Commander. It has a 72" bottom 1/4" thick. 8' beam, 12 degree bottom with a Hamilton hj212 jet pump powered by a 5.7l fuel injected closed-loop cooled SBC. Got a 70 gal fuel cell, so I can take long runs. These boats, with this pump, are not the speed demons like the Gators and Shoal Runners. My top speed is about 45mph.



You have to give and take with whatever boat you choose. That boat you have there, judging from the videos I have watched, is basically unsinkable and will power through just about anything. They come with optional heating and air conditioning, and that is just awesome!! 1/4" thick bottom is really really thick. What does that beast weigh? What type of MPG are you getting?


----------



## RivrLivn

This beast weights close to 3000 lbs. The Gal/hour varies based on rpms.
I can cruise on plane with a good load at about 3200 - 3400 which I'm burning from 10-12 GPH at low low 30s mph.
Now at WOT (4200 rpms) probably close to 18 - 20 GPH :shock: 

At times I would like to have my 16' jon back, but as you said every boat is a compromise.


----------



## semojetman

Heres my 1648 Alumaweld


----------



## semojetman

UPDATE


----------



## fender66

You'll never lose that trailer in the dark...will you!

Nice set up!


----------



## semojetman

haha. Thats right. I'm gonna get some l.e.d. lights to make double sure.


----------



## susqyg3

Here is a picture of my jet rig.. g3 1756 cc dlx, 90/65 yamaha four stroke.. From PA, and I run the Lower Susquehanna for the most part..


----------



## fender66

Very nice...love those g3 boats.


----------



## Codeman

How in the world did I miss this thread. Mine looks like a trash barge compared to most of these but its mine its paid for and it floats. Paint has got to come soon though. Almost decided to sell it. Just don't think I can. 

Behold the floatin' turd.


----------



## fender66

I don't think that looks bad at all. Even if you call it a turd. :LOL2:


----------



## Codeman

Ah, just needs some paint it would look pretty good. She has had a rough life. Pretty don't make it fish any better anyway. LOL


----------



## fender66

Codeman said:


> Ah, just needs some paint it would look pretty good. She has had a rough life. Pretty don't make it fish any better anyway. LOL



Isn't that the truth. I'm gorgeous and I can't fish any better because of it! :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## silver99gt

Shoal Runner. 350 ci chevrolet engine.


----------



## silver99gt

some fun on the gasconade


----------



## semojetman

love the shoal runner.

I want to do an inboard jet one of these days


----------



## hotshotinn

What size engin is on the turd boat?I like that boat
How fast will it go?


----------



## silver99gt

semojetman said:


> love the shoal runner.
> 
> I want to do an inboard jet one of these days




thank you. I've went boat to boat to boat to finally find one i actually love.


----------



## fish2keel

How much are these blazers running yall?


----------



## semojetman

Our local boat shop sells a 1856 blazer ss for around 3500. You can get cheaper models and more expensive but this is the most popular. Its the motor and rigging that co$t


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude

Back in 09 I was pricing some and a 16' 48" Blazer SS with long gussets all aluminuim transom, 48" deck and a cross bench was right at $2000 the sports about a $100 less and I think the normal blazers a $100 cheaper then that. The all aluminuim transom are around a $100 extra but they're worth it in my opinion. Breat boats, I love mine.


----------



## fish2keel

i never really looked into a blazer but im really considering one


----------



## silver99gt

i ordered a blazer in late 09. 18'56" . .100 hull, 27 inch transom, extended front deck with storage, flotation, gas tank, console w steering and guages, seating, solid floor and carpeted throughout, livewell,wired up, bilge pump, etc all i had to do was have a engine slapped on and a trailer under it. paid right at 5700 ready to roll. To have it polished was an extra 300 and genuis me thought it'd be worth it to do it myself. boy was i wrong. let blazer polish that son of a gun definitely worth 300. the little things jumped the price a bunch. i think the difference between a 17 and a 18 foot was about 600 bucks. livewell was around 400 extra. i was happy with it. bought the boat from Aarons boats and motors in rolla and my engine from troutt and sons in st james. I wanted to use troutt for all of it but aarons could order me a boat bare and build it how i wanted it, and troutt couldnt do it how i wanted it.


----------



## andrewt

Here's mine. 2005 custom built legend craft .80 gague bottom, .63 gague sides, perf. alum floor, seperated front deck for storage, custom deck pad and seats, double knee braces 4', long gussets, custom black paint with house of color marbalizer under black, Racing console. Boat has been good to me but is for sale now, hate to see it go but it needs a new home.


----------



## andrewt

Here's another picture. with a 2mb size limit my pictures are very limited.


----------



## andrewt

Heres a closer, less blury view.


----------



## Codeman

andrewt said:


> Here's mine. 2005 custom built legend craft .80 gague bottom, .63 gague sides, perf. alum floor, seperated front deck for storage, custom deck pad and seats, double knee braces 4', long gussets, custom black paint with house of color marbalizer under black, Racing console. Boat has been good to me but is going under classifieds in about 2 minutes  .



That sucks, I see you see to be missing a little off the top of your motor there. Good luck with the sale.


----------



## andrewt

Yea, lost crank bearings last weekend. Cylinders need rehoned and new rings with one new piston and the new bearings it'll be good to go. Just got other things I need to do with the money. I'll sell boat and trailer or whole package.


----------



## RPjet

I thought I posted mine in this thread before, but I guess not. (getting old sucks :LOL2: )






2010 RiverPro LoPro 186 with a 200 hp sportjet.


----------



## Canoeman

2008 Alweld 1856 JC, ive added 3 group 31 deep cycles up front for the 109 lb thrust(36 volt) bow mount T-Motor. I have a 1986 Merc 115 Jet (rebuilt last week) hanging on it and a 1984 115 merc sitting in the garage waiting for me to stop fishing and rebuild it..


----------



## korywithak

RPjet said:


> I thought I posted mine in this thread before, but I guess not. (getting old sucks :LOL2: )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2010 RiverPro LoPro 186 with a 200 hp sportjet.



MMMM, a RiverPro, VERY nice... and your just across the river from me! I think you should take me for a spin on that beast!

Heres my jet rig.

Set up to handle the skinny water as best as possible.
Started life as a SeaArk 1660. 
Extended front deck for a larger casting deck and so I could get my trolling motor batteries up front to distribute the weight better.
Extended rear deck for a larger casting deck and for a HUGE amount of storage under the new extension. 
Stand up front CC build and installed by Snyder.
Tunnel cut into the bottom, installed by Snyder.
Powered by a merc 60/40

She's not the fastest boat on the water at around 27-29mph, but she runs flat and shallow, and get on plane in a HURRY


----------



## RPjet

Kory,

I remember your build from the old RiverSmallies forum. I remember your build all the way throughout the process. AND, I remember how bummed you were when you put that first dent in it after your rebuild!

If I remember correctly didn't you have a previous build of another boat on the watercraft forum also?

Anytime you want to take the RiverPro for a spin...let me know. But be forewarned....you will never look at your boat the same way again! I can see you pulling double shifts at work, scrimping and saving every penny until one day you can make that trip to Missouri to get your own RiverPro! :LOL2: 

Seriously though, if you want to see it give me a shout.

Dave


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

If you ever get to Missouri to pick up a River Pro,Give me a holler. I live about 20 min. from their shop. We could hook up for some small river fishing before you head back.


----------



## korywithak

RPjet... Yup, I miss the RS of old, its supposed to be coming back, but is a S L O W process. Its been "coming soon" for months.

And yes, I had built a 1448 with a 25/20 jet, before I have the boat I have now.

And yes, I was SUPER bummed out when I had my first high speed impact. I was so bummed out, that I tore the rig apart, floor, carpet, decking etc. Had a guy build a "cradle" that was to the specs of my deadrise and press it back down into place with a full sized front end loader! Its like it (almost) never happened! AND was a valuable (and costly) lesson.

I would absolutely love to go out on your RP. Ive been on River Raves, James River Jets, Snyders, Blazers etc.... but never on a RP.

Im sure I will love it and it will be an experience, but at this point in my life, Im sure its way outta my price range too. With the economy the way it is, and I had been working two part time jobs, and then my wife and I had our first child. My pay(s) were barely enough to cover childcare, and we decided it was best for Konnor to have a parent give the child care. SO, as of right now, my title is "Mr. Mom". Although the pay is nothing, the reward is HUGE. 

But enough of thats, lets fish the susky on that RP! PM incoming.


----------



## susqyg3

Those river pros look sweet! I haven't seen one on the water yet, but they look absolutely bulletproof.. Good to see some more susqy guys on the site


----------



## Ranchero50

Here's mine as of last month, it's a bit of an ongoing project...







Jamie


----------



## red450r

Thats a neat looking rig. How do you have the bottom plate fixed to your pods i see the adjuster bolts on the rear?


----------



## Ranchero50

red, they are held on in the front with 5mm panhead screws, the tabs are .125" metal doubled at the back with wings welded on. I wanted them adjustable to find the best angle, turns out it runs best with them up close to the hull. Before it would porpose bad with the pods. I may do something to make the tabs active so it'll stay on plane at slower speeds.

Jamie


----------



## georgiaken

Here's my jet...got it in January 2011...


----------



## PSG-1

A few shots of my boat:

From way out:






In this shot, I cut off the engine, and poled past the other boat in the photo, as the channel is only about 10-12 feet wide, if that. BTW, the other boat in the photo is the EXACT same model as my jetboat, a DuraCraft 1648, only difference is mine is a 1997 model, and the other one in the photo is a 1990 model.









Now that I've poled past the other boat, I'm cranked up, idling, about to hit the throttle:







Coming up on plane in about 1 foot of water:






About 75 feet farther, I've planed out:






Another shot taken back in January of 2008:



That's a detachable towing bitt on the stern. I have a few other accessories that fit the pintle mount, such as a ski pole, and a camera pole that I use for bird's eye views of areas in the marsh.


Oddly, I haven't taken any photos of my boat since I rebuilt it with the HO engine, I'll get some photos of it soon and post them.


----------



## HoytHunter69

Hello everyone. I'm new to the forum and new to Jet Boats. I've been hunting and fishing all my life and Ive owned a ton of tournament class glass boats but this is the first Jet! man I love this thing. Its nothing fancy but I have caught a bunch of fish out of it I would have never caught in my other boats! look forward to meeting every one! thanks,

2008 lowe 1652 DB 2008 Merc 90/65. Iv'e added two battery's and a 71 pound Motorguide and thats about all Ive done so far. Ive only had it out about 5 trips so far.


----------



## fender66

Hey HoytHunter69.....welcome to TinBoats. Nice rig you have there.

Where you from? (Might want to add that to your profile too) :wink:


----------



## HoytHunter69

fender66 said:


> Hey HoytHunter69.....welcome to TinBoats. Nice rig you have there.
> 
> Where you from? (Might want to add that to your profile too) :wink:


Thanks! and sorry about that. Guess I over looked that?


----------



## PSG-1

One more of the Aluma-Jet, with the High Output 4 stroke Yamaha MR-1 engine.


----------



## HoytHunter69

PSG-1 said:


> One more of the Aluma-Jet, with the High Output 4 stroke Yamaha MR-1 engine.




Very nice looking rig. Congrats!


----------



## Skeeter814

When you just don't want to get your feet wet...


----------



## chabel

I'm new to the site and the forum. This is my Tracker 2000 Pro Team 185 Jet. Currently having some dents taken care of in the hull and Rock Proof installed. I know Tracker gets a bad rap sometime but this is the perfect boat for the kind of fishing I do. I wish they still made this model. Can't find one anywhere.
Chuck

Here are the pics of the damage and the repair.
https://www2.snapfish.com/comcast/t.../otsc=SHR/otsi=SALBlink/COBRAND_NAME=COMCAST/


----------



## HoytHunter69

chabel said:


> I'm new to the site and the forum. This is my Tracker 2000 Pro Team 185 Jet. Currently having some dents taken care of in the hull and Rock Proof installed. I know Tracker gets a bad rap sometime but this is the perfect boat for the kind of fishing I do. I wish they still made this model. Can't find one anywhere.
> Chuck




Nice rig! whats Rock Proof ? I assume something to protect the hull ? how much? and who does it?


----------



## chabel

HoytHunter69 said:


> chabel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm new to the site and the forum. This is my Tracker 2000 Pro Team 185 Jet. Currently having some dents taken care of in the hull and Rock Proof installed. I know Tracker gets a bad rap sometime but this is the perfect boat for the kind of fishing I do. I wish they still made this model. Can't find one anywhere.
> Chuck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice rig! whats Rock Proof ? I assume something to protect the hull ? how much? and who does it?
Click to expand...

HoytHunter69,
Thanks. I hope it will be healthy again soon.
Check here for pics of actual Rock Proof boats https://www.rockproofboats.com/

Rock Proof is a High Density polymer kinda like Teflon, that gets gluded and screwed to the bottom of your boat to protect it when you bounce over the rocks. In this area it can be done for about $2500. Contact Rock Proof for a supplier/installer in your area.


----------



## PSG-1

I think the official name of the stuff is something like "UHMW"....it is like a high-density plastic, that comes in sheet form. And they are proud of it, too!


----------



## HoytHunter69

chabel said:


> HoytHunter69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chabel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm new to the site and the forum. This is my Tracker 2000 Pro Team 185 Jet. Currently having some dents taken care of in the hull and Rock Proof installed. I know Tracker gets a bad rap sometime but this is the perfect boat for the kind of fishing I do. I wish they still made this model. Can't find one anywhere.
> Chuck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice rig! whats Rock Proof ? I assume something to protect the hull ? how much? and who does it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HoytHunter69,
> Thanks. I hope it will be healthy again soon.
> Check here for pics of actual Rock Proof boats https://www.rockproofboats.com/
> 
> Rock Proof is a High Density polymer kinda like Teflon, that gets gluded and screwed to the bottom of your boat to protect it when you bounce over the rocks. In this area it can be done for about $2500. Contact Rock Proof for a supplier/installer in your area.
Click to expand...



Ok thanks, I'll check it out. maybe someone down here does it?


----------



## Darkside

Yikes... Maybe I can help with the UHMW/Poly bottom stuff. 

Rock Proof is the name of a small custom boat shop in Central PA, and not the name or process of adding UHMW to the bottom of boats. 

UHMW stands for _*Ultra High Molecular Weight *_polyethylene and it comes in various sheet sizes in thicknesses of 3/4, ½ and 3/8 inch. Thinner thicknesses did not offer the impact resistance and require a different application process. For more product detail and specifications visit Crown Plastics. 

Some UHMW jet boat history…

The process was started by Florida Air Boat guides that were wearing out the bottom of their 1/8th and 3/16th inch aluminum boat hulls. They were drilling about 500 holes and using SS screws that were counter sunk into UHMW and bolted the bottom of boats. In the mid 90’s Tom Snyder (Snyder Boats) started putting this on the Air Boats he built and then his Jet Boats. Around that time, he put UHMW on the bottom of the jet boat run by Brent Kauffman. A few years later Brent started his own company called Rock Proof Boats. He and Snyder we one of the first to apply the UHMW to their jet boats. Shortly after, other boat MFG’s jumped on board. I know there was at least 1 Inboard mfg that put them on their production boats in the 2005 time frame and around that time there was a technology for adding 1/8” without the use of hardware. The process was time, space and temperature prohibitive and made the process expensive at first. The 1/8” made the hulls slide off rocks nicely, but lacked the thickness to offer the impact protection bolted process did. James River Jets of VA offered this and it was a decent process. Some tried to double up the process by adding two 1/8” strips, but over time that proved to be a bonding mess for a number of boat owners. 

UHMW is heavy, pricey and labor intensive (I've done this on 4-5 boats). It will cut down on the over speed and performance of a jet boat, but adds hull protection that can be a must have for certain areas of the country. It is not for every craft and the weight alone can significantly impact the planning performance on lower powered jet boat hulls.


----------



## Darkside

OK--- Here's mine. Actually thought I posted pics months ago LOL

RiverPro LoPro
200HP Optimax
Dual Console
HD Skid Plate
HD Rock Grate


----------



## fender66

Those RPs are SOOOOOOO SWEEEEEEET!


----------



## montanaman

16' welded aluminum hull with a .160 thick bottom
yamaha 2 stroke 800cc 100 h.p. engine
6" aquajet jet pump with custom made super thick SS impeller
seating for 3
full gauge set and 26 gallon fuel tank


----------



## Darkside

Montana, Nice looking rig. Did you build it yourself. I like the lines on that and the low profile yamaha looks great in that. What is your speed with full gear and 2 in the boat? I had a friend who was considering a 215 in an 18', but opt'd for the SJ200 instead. 

Nice looking rig!


----------



## PSG-1

If that's the boat I'm thinking of......he has an awesome youtube video of running in a river with it.


----------



## montanaman

Darkside said:


> Montana, Nice looking rig. Did you build it yourself. I like the lines on that and the low profile yamaha looks great in that. What is your speed with full gear and 2 in the boat? I had a friend who was considering a 215 in an 18', but opt'd for the SJ200 instead.
> 
> Nice looking rig!



no i did not weld up this hull. it was welded at another shop and i finished it out . i installed a new 6" aquajet jet pump then installed the yamaha engine , did all the flooring with bed liner sprayed over it,seats,gauges , all the controles, fast helm 135 deg, lights ,
and now ready to install a new custom impeller to match this engine to this pump. im thinking that we will end up with a 13-19 pitch impeller. with this set up we are hoping for a nice cruise speed of around 26-30 mph and a WOT speed of 41mph on the river
should haul 3 guys and all there gear very well.
if any of you guys out there building there own inboard jet boats like this with these smaller H.P. engines we are the USA dist. for these aquajet jet pumps. we have used them with many engines from 65hp up to 180 hp subaru engines. we just have to match the impeller up to the engine being used. what really nice is how close the engine mounts up to the jet unit.

'


----------



## PSG-1

That's an awesome looking pump. If/when I build another jetboat, I will definitely keep y'all in mind when I need to get a pump, instead of using the Yamaha XL1200 pump like I did this time. I used the XL1200 pump because it was one of the few jet ski designs that used a bolt-in design for the intake duct, where most are molded into the fiberglass hull. Had I known about the Aqua Jet pump, that would have been my choice.


I saw a video of this boat (or at least I think), and at the end, I notice that the impeller being sharpened with a file, while it's assembled on the pump. That's something you can't do with conventional jet pumps, so, that's another added plus of the Aqua Jet design.

For example, with the XL1200, you have to disassemble the entire pump and unthread the driveshaft from the coupler to slide it out of the hull to access the impeller. Somewhat of a PITA. 

The Aqua Jet design appears to be a better setup, all the way around, including the reverse gate (I bet it has a good bit of thrust in reverse with that size gate on it). Thanks for the info.


----------



## montanaman

the vid you are talking about is NOT this boat as it has not been on the river so far
we just finished in the build and we will test run it as soon as we have the new impeller installed
but yes these jet pumps are alot nicer for install into a welded aluminum boat
and the company we use to make the impellers can build any pitch to match this pump to the engine you choose to use


----------



## PSG-1

Guess I was mistaken. But there IS a boat that looks very similar to your boat, this is the video I was referring to:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dfm5xshelnI


----------



## montanaman

HoytHunter69 said:


> chabel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm new to the site and the forum. This is my Tracker 2000 Pro Team 185 Jet. Currently having some dents taken care of in the hull and Rock Proof installed. I know Tracker gets a bad rap sometime but this is the perfect boat for the kind of fishing I do. I wish they still made this model. Can't find one anywhere.
> Chuck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice rig! whats Rock Proof ? I assume something to protect the hull ? how much? and who does it?
Click to expand...


rock proofing out west would be something like this a 1/2" thick 6061 keel with 1/2" thick uhmw over that. this makes for a very strong bottom and really helps make it easier to push when we run out of water lol.


----------



## PSG-1

Good lord! 1/2" thick hull?! Wow! You'd have to run over a hand grenade to do any kind of damage to that! The only downside is the added weight. But most definitely rock-proof.


----------



## gotasquirt

the boat that you are thinking about is mine and it is the same design as mine


----------



## PSG-1

gotasquirt said:


> the boat that you are thinking about is mine and it is the same design as mine




Ok, so YOU'RE the guy with the video of jetboating the river in CA, with Metallica "Enter Sandman" as the audio. Awesome video, man! Awesome boat, too! 

There's a few spots in the video that scare the heck out of me, such as skirting past some of those boulders. But I guess when people look at my videos of running around the razor sharp oyster beds, it probably gives them a good jolt, too. I guess it's all in knowing the area you're running in.


----------



## HoytHunter69

Darkside said:


> Yikes... Maybe I can help with the UHMW/Poly bottom stuff.
> 
> Rock Proof is the name of a small custom boat shop in Central PA, and not the name or process of adding UHMW to the bottom of boats.
> 
> UHMW stands for _*Ultra High Molecular Weight *_polyethylene and it comes in various sheet sizes in thicknesses of 3/4, ½ and 3/8 inch. Thinner thicknesses did not offer the impact resistance and require a different application process. For more product detail and specifications visit Crown Plastics.
> 
> Some UHMW jet boat history…
> 
> The process was started by Florida Air Boat guides that were wearing out the bottom of their 1/8th and 3/16th inch aluminum boat hulls. They were drilling about 500 holes and using SS screws that were counter sunk into UHMW and bolted the bottom of boats. In the mid 90’s Tom Snyder (Snyder Boats) started putting this on the Air Boats he built and then his Jet Boats. Around that time, he put UHMW on the bottom of the jet boat run by Brent Kauffman. A few years later Brent started his own company called Rock Proof Boats. He and Snyder we one of the first to apply the UHMW to their jet boats. Shortly after, other boat MFG’s jumped on board. I know there was at least 1 Inboard mfg that put them on their production boats in the 2005 time frame and around that time there was a technology for adding 1/8” without the use of hardware. The process was time, space and temperature prohibitive and made the process expensive at first. The 1/8” made the hulls slide off rocks nicely, but lacked the thickness to offer the impact protection bolted process did. James River Jets of VA offered this and it was a decent process. Some tried to double up the process by adding two 1/8” strips, but over time that proved to be a bonding mess for a number of boat owners.
> 
> UHMW is heavy, pricey and labor intensive (I've done this on 4-5 boats). It will cut down on the over speed and performance of a jet boat, but adds hull protection that can be a must have for certain areas of the country. It is not for every craft and the weight alone can significantly impact the planning performance on lower powered jet boat hulls.



Great read! thanks for your help. sorry for the late reply. thats a lot of good info.


----------



## Bricball

Man!!! I have fell in love with some of these rigs. Can't wait to get one of my own.


----------



## Speychucker

New to the forum so here is my first post of my first jet. Some great boats posted here.


----------



## fender66

Nice rig you have there....and welcome to the TinBoats family. Very happy to have you here.


----------



## Ride_Klein

A work in progress, but here's my first jet boat. Uses a 787 cc Seadoo motor in a 15' Aluminum Semi-V. Used on larger lakes and rivers in Texas. About 95% complete at this point, but functioning well. Consider me a jet boat convert.



You can follow my build here... https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=22354&start=45

Thanks to everybody on here for their help and interest.


----------



## semojetman

Here is my new boat.

1748 Weldcraft with a 125 Mercury.

dual livewells. Alpine stereo system, bimini top.


Future plans: 
repaint(maybe orange or navy blue)
new carpet
aluminum wheels on trailer
dual consoles


----------



## fender66

Looks sweet already.


----------



## semojetman

Give me some cool ideas guys.

Color?
Carpet?
Consoles?
Decals?
Etc.


----------



## loosecaboose

Hello,

Here's a picture of my jet - a blazer 1642 with yamaha f30


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Nice little rig Caboose. Where do you run her?


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude

How do you like the 16' 42"? I've gotta 16' 42" Blazer SS setup about the same but I have the steering console. I like mine pretty good. Just wondered how you liked yours since it setup about the same.


----------



## loosecaboose

I run it mainly on the meramec. I hope to make it down to the current river this summer if work and gas prices cooperate.


----------



## loosecaboose

Lil' Blue Rude said:


> How do you like the 16' 42"? I've gotta 16' 42" Blazer SS setup about the same but I have the steering console. I like mine pretty good. Just wondered how you liked yours since it setup about the same.




Lil blue I really like the setup. The 1642 nice and light and goes pretty good with the little jet. I needed to keep it light, given the motor size, otherwise I may have gone with a 1648. Is there anything you would have done different with your rig if you had it to do over?


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude

I've been really happy with mine to, only thing I'd change is I think I'd have a shorter deck to remove some weight. It just standard length but I don't use it for anything really. Maybe a shorter built in deck and the rest being a removable flip up deck. I like goin fast though. :mrgreen:


----------



## Scuba559

2007 Grizzly 1448, 2007 25hp Mercury Jet


----------



## rkloeppel

Here is mine:

2007 Shoalrunner
383 Hammerhead Motor
We use our boat 50/50 on rivers and lakes in Missouri.

With the 12 degree haul it runs great on the lakes yet can run in 6 inches of water on Missouri rivers....best of both worlds.
Will run around 64 mph at 5200 rpm.
The family loves to tube and ski while I love to fish....boat meets all of our needs.


----------



## Seth

Sweet lookin inboard!


----------



## rolling hillbilly

couple of my new to me boat I got this summer. 18 foot crestliner with 40 Johnson.


----------



## WhiskeyBent

Here's a picture of my home built jet.

17' OAL, .190 bottom and transom, .125 sides, 1/2" UHMW, forward center console, 115HP mercury.






Here's a link to the complete start to finish build. https://s984.photobucket.com/albums/ae323/TRAC2772/Boat%20build%20along/


.......


----------



## fender66

WhiskeyBent said:


> Here's a picture of my home built jet.
> 
> 17' OAL, .190 bottom and transom, .125 sides, 1/2" UHMW, forward center console, 115HP mercury.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a link to the complete start to finish build. https://s984.photobucket.com/albums/ae323/TRAC2772/Boat%20build%20along/.......



That is very amazing! And welcome to the TinBoat family. We're happy to have you on board.


----------



## Rrider

WhiskeyBent said:


> Here's a picture of my home built jet.
> 
> 17' OAL, .190 bottom and transom, .125 sides, 1/2" UHMW, forward center console, 115HP mercury.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a link to the complete start to finish build. https://s984.photobucket.com/albums/ae323/TRAC2772/Boat%20build%20along/
> 
> 
> .......



That is one sweet boat! Have any videos of her running on the water


----------



## PSG-1

VERY nice boat, there, whiskeybent! Welcome to the board.

The shape of the hull reminds me of a Carolina Skiff, but being aluminum, I guarantee it's a LOT lighter.


----------



## montanaman

1 more for the extreme hunter/fisherman
15'4" welded hull
300 hp 2.2 L super charged ecotec 
1/2" keel 1/2" uhmw 1/4 thick on the sides of the keel
scott 752 jet pump with hyd trim
5000lb winch with marine amsteel line
piaa running lights
to name put a few of the goodies on it


----------



## WhiskeyBent

Rrider said:


> That is one sweet boat! Have any videos of her running on the water


No videos yet, haven't had much time lately and the rivers here in a are bone dry right now. As soon as it starts raining I'll post some up. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## knotmaster

HoytHunter69 said:


> Hello everyone. I'm new to the forum and new to Jet Boats. I've been hunting and fishing all my life and Ive owned a ton of tournament class glass boats but this is the first Jet! man I love this thing. Its nothing fancy but I have caught a bunch of fish out of it I would have never caught in my other boats! look forward to meeting every one! thanks,
> 
> 2008 lowe 1652 DB 2008 Merc 90/65. Iv'e added two battery's and a 71 pound Motorguide and thats about all Ive done so far. Ive only had it out about 5 trips so far.


 :lol: I really like the setup on your boat. I've been searching the net for something similar but as of yet I can't find anything. Can you offer any help? Thanks..............


----------

